# Trovoada - Braga - 28 Agosto 2017



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2017 às 12:55)

Deixo-vos aqui os meus registos deste dia. Da trovoada que veio de madrugada ainda estava à espera pois as previsões apontavam para essa possibilidade mas a que veio à noite apanhou-me de surpresa. As trovoadas que se formavam durante o dia aguentavam-se pouco tempo e já estava à espera que mal viesse o pôr do sol se começassem a dissipar mas ainda houve uma ou outra que se aguentou. Uma delas estava a norte de Braga e durou desde que os raios começaram a ser visíveis após o pôr do sol até pouco depois das 22h. Mais tarde por volta das 23h30 já se estavam a formar mais umas, desta vez a sul, que duraram mais ou menos até à 0h30 altura em que também começaram a aparecer algumas nuvens baixas.

Coloco aqui outra vez as fotos da madrugada para não ficarem perdidas no seguimento:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Agora as melhores que consegui da noite:





Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Aqui nesta é possível ver umas nuvens pileus por cima da updraft indicando que esta estava crescer rápido:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2017 às 12:55)

Também  deu para apanhar mais alguns raios da que se formou mais tarde à noite:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2017 às 12:59)

Que espetáculo!!


----------



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2017 às 20:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que espetáculo!!



Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2017 às 21:02)

Simplesmente Brutal!  Parabéns!


----------



## guimeixen (30 Ago 2017 às 13:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Simplesmente Brutal!  Parabéns!



Obrigado!


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 13:31)

Fotos espectaculares @guimeixen .

Se houvesse, algum concurso para eleger as melhores fotos destes eventos a concorrência ia ser renhida.


----------



## jonas (30 Ago 2017 às 13:41)

Muito boas fotos!Magnificas.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Set 2017 às 21:29)

criz0r disse:


> Fotos espectaculares @guimeixen .
> 
> Se houvesse, algum concurso para eleger as melhores fotos destes eventos a concorrência ia ser renhida.





jonas disse:


> Muito boas fotos!Magnificas.



Obrigado aos dois!


----------

